# Do I have target panic?



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

The old saying... If you have to ask... You probably do


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

shoot blind bale at 5 yards for 200 arrows till you get so bored that the shaking stops


----------



## buzzglade (Apr 26, 2010)

Good article in March '16 Bow Hunter magazine about target panic. I switched to a back tension release but eventually was able to defeat it. Thinking about trying the Panic-X release but haven't seen any reviews on it. Target panic is like alcoholism--it can be managed but it never goes away. IMHO


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

See my signature.

Allen


----------



## darneson (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I would indeed like to have a coach to help me. I have done all the things that people have advised - back tension release, 100's of arrows on blind bale, hypnosis, etc. But when I get done with all that stuff and open my eyes, the "shake" switch gets turned on. 
How does one go about finding a qualified coach? I am even willing to go far to find a coach the could get me going in the right direction.
Thanks again............


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

ok how about taking the sight off the bow for a while and just shoot with a peep?


----------



## wabbit (Jan 12, 2016)

darneson said:


> Thanks for your input. I would indeed like to have a coach to help me. I have done all the things that people have advised - back tension release, 100's of arrows on blind bale, hypnosis, etc. But when I get done with all that stuff and open my eyes, the "shake" switch gets turned on.
> How does one go about finding a qualified coach? I am even willing to go far to find a coach the could get me going in the right direction.
> Thanks again............


evening...usa Archery: https://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/judges-and-coaches/coaches/usa-archery-coach-locator fyi, there are no level 3 coaches and maybe a half a dozen level 2 instructors.

since you did not state how long this manifestation has been occurring, but that it was 'sudden onset' might i suggest you also see a DO or chiropractor to assure you do not have a physical ailment or a physician to assure there is no neurological problems going on. 

while i am not a medical professional the opportunity, due to your work, extra hard or long practice session, mental physical stressors, etc., but you might have strained something, compensated for the injury, which possibly threw else something out of kilter screwing up your other joints and nerves or you again subjected yourself to stressors or extra hard or long practice session.

get checked out and make sure everything is ok, then make sure everything is tuned in your archery equipment then S L O W L Y resume with the basics.


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I think I have a mild case of TP. I read an article about drills that Levi Morgan does, one is blind bail and one is just aiming with your finger on the trigger as long as you can and then letting down without shooting. The second one is supposed to help with TP. I've been doing it and do think it's helping me. Here is the article. 

www.fieldandstream.com/articles/2015/07/bow-hyperaccuracy-levi-morgans-two-key-drills

Good luck!


----------



## darneson (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, wabbit. 
You have brought some aspects that I never though of. I do know that over the past few years I have lowered the weight of my bow from 70 to 60 and now to 50#.
I have not noticed anything in the form of discomfort, butt I will definitely look into this.
Thanks again.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Macdoc18 said:


> shoot blind bale at 5 yards for 200 arrows till you get so bored that the shaking stops


Some would say 200 arrows is just a start; and that months on end are required. Frankly, I dunno how bb is going to EVER adjust one's psyche to once again seeing a spot at which the archer intends to release an arrow. I know guys who have done it forever, and can robinhood arrows bb, but put that spot in front of them, and same old thing.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

darneson said:


> Thanks for your input. I would indeed like to have a coach to help me. I have done all the things that people have advised - back tension release, 100's of arrows on blind bale, hypnosis, etc. But when I get done with all that stuff and open my eyes, the "shake" switch gets turned on.
> How does one go about finding a qualified coach? I am even willing to go far to find a coach the could get me going in the right direction.
> Thanks again............


Do you know how to use the blank bale? Most do not. Too many simply stand in front of a bale and fling arrows at it. This is a waste of time and will probably ingrain bad habits more deeply.

Start by practicing each part of your shot, one at a time. This helps rebuild your confidence and get your shot back under control. Then practice your shot sequence. Mentally recite it on each shot. It's a subtle difference between practicing your shot and your shot sequence. But it's an important one. Practice this until you can't do it any other way. 

Then comes the hard work, the bridge. Start close with a large target such as a paper plate. For the purpose of this exercise, the entire plate is the X ring. If you have your shot sequence back under control, you should have no problem hitting a paper plate at 5 yards. Once you've spent a week at 5 yards, step back to 7-8 yards. Spend another week or so, then step back another few yards. Continue this as long as you can do it without your TP showing up.

Very important, if you have even one bad arrow where TP shows up, stop shooting for the day and the next practice session, go back to the previous distance.

This is a long difficult process that requires a lot of discipline, but it works. It's up to you to make it work for you. 

Allen


----------



## darneson (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Aread. First time I got the "how" to do this - the mental part of the game.


----------

